# Oh dear my bad (maybe) what would you do



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Whilst working in a roughish area today i noticed a couple of hoodies walk past the van. One reached in and took a bottle. I opened the car door i was working on fully so it blocked his path and asked 
" what the [email protected] do you think you're doing" to which he responded
" what are you a fed or what" 
I grabbed him by the ears and lifted him up whereupon he dropped the bottle he had taken whilst screaming like a stuck pig.
His mate had walked round the other side of the carand came up on me from behind. Reaching into the back of his jeans ( which were round his knees) he pulled a knife.
Now im not one that rolls over and scares easily
So i calmly reached down and picked up a pressure spray bottle.
He came at me with the knife 
So me being me hits the trigger whilst pointing it in his direction.
Unfourtunatly the spray hit him in the face and he turned and ran screaming his nuts off in pain.
MY BAD 
i thought i had picked up the pressure bottle of upholstery cleaner.
I didnt i had picked up the wheel cleaner .. And let him have that in the face.
Maybe next time he will think twice about pulling a knife on someone.
Was i right or was i wrong you lot decide.. What would you have done??
Allen


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done mate :thumb:

Can't see you were in the wrong at all, you were being threatened with a knife, so self defense.


----------



## mk2gav (Nov 10, 2012)

Deserves it in my opinion,


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well thats my opinion too self defense
But NEAT smart wheels in the eyes now thats GOT to hurt some hasnt it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If they are prepared to pull a knife on you for a bottle of polish, then I think I nice caustic squirt in the face is perfectly acceptable :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair play! wheel cleaner or tardis has to be the bottles of choice in this scenario...not that you'd have had time to think of course!


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

My best friend was tragically killed protecting his family from one of these little scum ****s who walk about with blades on them, you in my eyes done the right thing shame it didnt blind the little prick!!!! BUT putting yourself in serious danger though man... but hope his in pain as we speak!!!! rant over


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

AllenF said:


> But NEAT smart wheels in the eyes now thats GOT to hurt some hasnt it


We can only hope


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

rsblue said:


> My best friend was tragically killed protecting his family from one of these little scum ****s who walk about with blades on them, you in my eyes done the right thing shame it didnt blind the little prick!!!! BUT putting yourself in serious danger though man... but hope his in pain as we speak!!!! rant over


I was sort of trapped betweent the two of them with a car door in the way too. I hear what your saying bud i too have lost good friends to blades.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

nice one, the scum deserved it.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Well done. 

It'd sting like mad and probably cause some kind of temporary damage to the skin but he'd probably be fine after a good rinse with water.

IronX would have worked well too, with the stench of the stuff no one would go near him for a month if it was sprayed directly onto his skin. :lol: :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Allen 1 Chav 0

Sounds like the chav down my road, he asked if I were a FED when I questioned him.

Rough area.... Was that down your road? lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Allen 1 Chav 0
> 
> Sounds like the chav down my road, he asked if I were a FED when I questioned him.
> 
> *Rough area.... Was that down your road?* lol


No down in essex


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't envy being in your position at that point in time but FAIR PLAY :thumb:

He deserved it in my opinion


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad you're ok! The situation could have gone badly wrong for you. Good on you for showing them they're not as tough as they seem to think! I wish people would show some respect but that seems to be too much to ask from these scum!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Bloody good effort in my eyes Allen, totally just.
Shame it wasn't Treble X or some other brutal acid though, little scum might even think twice about doing it again.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Totally the right thing to do, idiots like this annoy me hopefully it still hurts for a few days


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Should have chased after him and made him drink the bottle. Seriously though I think what you did was the minimum you could have been expected to do in that circumstance.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

you deserve an OBE, good man!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe thinking about it i should have got his name and address.
At least theni could have posted him a copy of the MSDS


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Good on you, worse could have happened. These idiots dont even know how to cut a carrot yet carry knives. Hate the new generation of kids as if living on the dole is cool. Our parents really know the value of hard work and im glad i do too. At least i can spend my earned money on products for me. When i was younger it was all about riding bikes down the road etc and not just staring at the box all day.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought what you done in self defence was perfectly acceptable,

However I would now remove your post in case any recriminations come about, You mau just get arrested for assault yourself and the post in question could be deemed evidence, May'be there are some coppers on here who may give better advice than me.

BUT, Well done dude.


Russell.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect thing to do!

I hope it was a acid wheel cleaner that hadn't been diluted!

Well done :thumb:

Should of chased him and poured the rest of it over his head though the little pr*** needs it!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very well done proud off you mate :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

P.A.D said:


> I thought what you done in self defence was perfectly acceptable,
> 
> However I would now remove your post in case any recriminations come about, You mau just get arrested for assault yourself and the post in question could be deemed evidence, May'be there are some coppers on here who may give better advice than me.
> 
> ...


If they read that post they will see it was self defense. I say leave it up


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

id have done the same, sounds like pikeys tho mate?


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Job well done :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Good work sir, shame it wasn't some Wonder Wheels, that would have messed him up bad.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

rayner said:


> If they read that post they will see it was self defense. I say leave it up


Technically the OP assaulted the youth first before the other youth pulled a knife.

So it could be deemed to be self defence in there favour,

Only my opinion, Just wouldn't want the OP to get in the deep stuff because of 2 morons.

Russell.


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

Top man got to do whatever you can to protect yourself and your property these days totally self defence as said above would have done same if in simular position,deserve all they get them sort.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Some might take a dim view on my opinion but i believe that if its your time to go then so be it.

With that i would have chased him down the street, usually if you give chase they end up s****ing them selfs. Then "accidently" slipped over whilst giving chase and pulled them down... thats what i would tell the police anyway. Someone steals your stuff they deserve whats coming to them.

But to the OP... Top man. Shame it wasnt something more perminant


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

All he wanted was your Demon Shine for his scooterped!! :lol:

But seriously, if someone comes at you with a knife you do what you need to. You did well to act quickly as far as I'm concerned. 
What gives these people the right to think they can just steal and carry knives?!!
If more people stood up to them they might have a bit more respect.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There needs to be a three strikes and out rule for these oxygen thieves. If it becomes obvious that they will never reform, then out with the bolt gun. If all they are going to offer to the world is suffering and misery, then they have to go.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> There needs to be a three strikes and out rule for these oxygen thieves. If it becomes obvious that they will never reform, then out with the bolt gun. If all they are going to offer to the world is suffering and misery, then they have to go.


oxegen thieves very well put :lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Only shame in the situation is that it wasn't Cillit Bang you used.......the scum would have been removed with one wipe of the nearest available microfibre!

End of the day, he comes at you with a knife, he has to expect retaliation, be it fist/foot/nearest heavy object.

He got what he deserved


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Well done Allen, i imagine his eyes are pretty sore tonight!

I always keep a tin of Blast handy with the lid off in the car door in case i get hijacked. One Blast to the face and away you go lol


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

You've got my backing, wonder if his tears turned red/pink after a few minutes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't blame you one bit allen,i wouldn't even worry yourself about it, it's his own fault for pulling out a blade,if anything it's lucky you had something to hand mate


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Self defence, the OP absolutely did the right thing.

Also, will teach the feral little ****s a painful lesson.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

You my friend are a Legend. :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha, best thing I've read in ages.

Very well done :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I may just carry a neat sprayer bottle of smart wheels on me for self defence. In fairness though if you hadn't of squirted you may be lay in a morgue right now, but instead you're alive. Nothing is more important than that.


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you finish your car.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Totally agree with previous posts.
Fair play to you Allen; you can never say how you'll react in any situation but (on previous) I'd hope I'd do similar.
Good thing the nozzle wasn't turned to off
Earlier post raises interesting point; if you have a boot-tidy full of detailing sprays and are accosted, is having something in the doorwell classed as "to hand" from a defence perspective?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Braver than me mate people like this should be put on a plane that's dropped in the sea!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

voodoocars said:


> Did you finish your car.


Yes and i got to go back and do another one next week LOL . I think i will take a "bodyguard" with me though
:driver::lol::driver:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As long as you are ok and well, who cares about the little runt, they should know the risks carrying a knife.
If your going back though, they may be looking for you. Hopfully they run and stay in whatever hole they came from.
Good for you for standing up to the likes.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well at least we won't see

Man gets stabbed cleaning car 

on tomorrow's newspapers


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Well done mate for standing up for yourself! defending yourself and your business was the right thing to do, the country needs far more severe punishments for people that carry knives for the sole purpose of showing off and looking cool and generally act in this way. hopefully both of them learnt that there are repercussions for your actions!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Perfectly deserved- the **** wants to walk round with a blade then he needs to be dealt with


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lucky man to have something there to defend yourself.

done the right thing IMO, while there could be claims you assualted the first chav and the other was defending himself from you, he can't exactly phone the police and say "this guy lifted my mate by the ears, so I pulled a knife and tried to stab him bruv" :lol:
don't think that would work out too well for him.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

For next weeks body guard, check out your local rugby club. A few second rowers should fit the bill quite nicely.
Carry a knife pull it and you must expect some coming your way.
I would report it to the local police station, just in case. 
Well done for quick thinking, there is only one way to win street fights. Hit first do not back off till he is down, then ask questions.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Good on you I say, given the same situation 1000 times I'd do exactly the same every last one of em'

Hopefully it'll make both of them think twice next time they decide to act like a pair of assholes, a sign of the times we live in I'm afraid, most kids have no respect for anyone or anything as they haven't had to work for anything in their miserable little lives


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

well done!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

mk2gav said:


> Deserves it in my opinion,


............same here :thumb: & well done.Shame a few more people don't stand up to the little ****s.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutley fair play.Whatever you do dont feel bad.he deserved it.If you hadnt of done that, you would of wished you had as he could of done more damage with the knife so fair play to you.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldve done the same , any areshole that pulls a knife desrves whatever they get . Hope he's ****ing blind


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Bloody well done! Can you please Stand to be a member of parliament!:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was there a cut off point for when all these little knife wielding ****s emerged , I'm only 30 but no one I know or knew of carried a knife in my youth , same as the majority of people I know or knew have jobs and pay their way


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

jamieblackford said:


> I may just carry a neat sprayer bottle of smart wheels on me for self defence.


The trouble with doing that is, that technically it wouldn't be self defence, not if you have the item there specifically to use as a weapon. It's no different to carrying a knife in the car door pocket.

Ask Kenneth Noye :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glaschu said:


> The trouble with doing that is, that technically it wouldn't be self defence, not if you have the item there specifically to use as a weapon. It's no different to carrying a knife in the car door pocket.
> 
> Ask Kenneth Noye :lol:


This is true - I had a half in snap on breaker ratchet in my footwell to use at home and my mate who's a cop told me If I got pulled with it sitting there I wouldve got a bollocking . That said if I'd had more than just the one ratchet and socket it wouldve been ok . So make a few spreay bottles for the door card , or just carry aerosol deicer


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Glaschu said:


> The trouble with doing that is, that technically it wouldn't be self defence, not if you have the item there specifically to use as a weapon. It's no different to carrying a knife in the car door pocket.
> 
> Ask Kenneth Noye :lol:


No its for when you go to the local jet wash to clean your wheels you can't really keep a bulk 5l bottle in your car can you :devil:



craigeh123 said:


> This is true - I had a half in snap on breaker ratchet in my footwell to use at home and my mate who's a cop told me If I got pulled with it sitting there I wouldve got a bollocking . That said if I'd had more than just the one ratchet and socket it wouldve been ok . So make a few spreay bottles for the door card , or just carry aerosol deicer


one socket should be enough (as long as it fits your wheel nuts)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good maybe next time they will think before they pull a knife out on someone in the future.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nah I don't see anything wrong, nothing to worry about he wont go to the police about it as that would make him a pussssy hole!! Also he had a knife thus making him on the wrong side of the law, where as wheel cleaner is legal lol. Fingers crossed the little scrote is blind by the morning....


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Was there a cut off point for when all these little knife wielding ****s emerged , I'm only 30 but no one I know or knew of carried a knife in my youth , same as the majority of people I know or knew have jobs and pay their way


I know EXACTLY what you mean, im 29 and at the age of 14 , 15, 16 we were flying around on our mountain bikes. The worst we done on a dark friday night would be hedge jumping or knock down ginger on a row of terraced houses so from distance we'd see all the people opening their front doors and looking at each other lmao!!

But these days it seems the thing to do is hang around with hoods up looking for trouble and bothering innocent descent people. Scum of the earth, and what chance have we got when these little scrotums are getting their 15 yr old girlfriends pregnant and becoming parents. Kid is going to grow up to be the exact same.

I honestly think my generation was the last one to generate a fair amount of descent, well brought up kids.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Was there a cut off point for when all these little knife wielding ****s emerged , I'm only 30 but no one I know or knew of carried a knife in my youth , same as the majority of people I know or knew have jobs and pay their way





Mike k said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean, im 29 and at the age of 14 , 15, 16 we were flying around on our mountain bikes. The worst we done on a dark friday night would be hedge jumping or knock down ginger on a row of terraced houses so from distance we'd see all the people opening their front doors and looking at each other lmao!!
> 
> But these days it seems the thing to do is hang around with hoods up looking for trouble and bothering innocent descent people. Scum of the earth, and what chance have we got when these little scrotums are getting their 15 yr old girlfriends pregnant and becoming parents. Kid is going to grow up to be the exact same.
> 
> I honestly think my generation was the last one to generate a fair amount of descent, well brought up kids.


I'm 31 and I think the above 2 posts are bang on.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You did right by not going completely mad. Sure his eyes will be fine now but a lesson learnt on there part. Seems all to apparent these days that its all about hanging around in gangs with there under crackers hanging out the top of there britches which are down to there knees. Drink, drugs and abusive or aggressive nature is the way for the youth of today. Society we live in. If you had struck them then the next thing would be them pressing charges against you and the police being on there side. Nothing that a good stern beating wouldnt sort these young un's now imo.


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good one, I would report it to the police as well we need to get scum like this off our streets.


----------



## bignij (Jul 6, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Yes and i got to go back and do another one next week LOL . I think i will take a "bodyguard" with me though
> :driver::lol::driver:


Hunt him down and finish the job........................................................ Cover him in Wheel Sealant. See if he shines!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

spot on mate, well done.


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

i was in the Police for 16 years. as far as i see it you where acting in self defence and picked up the first thing to hand.... so not pre-medetated. maybe you should not admit to grabbing the other one by the ear tho as that looks like you started it and that can be deemed as assult. this doesnt mean its ok for the other guy to pull a knife tho... I respect what you did tho and wish more people would stand up to people like this. 

well done....


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good on you fella if they are big enough to pull a knife them they should be big enough to take what the person they have pulled the knife on gives them back as said self defence


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Shame it wasent tardis but well done for teaching them a lesson anyway im sure they will think twice before trying that sort of thing again.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 24 and I think it's a complete disgrace that we have to live with these scum bags. I just cant get my head around why they think they need to walk round with them big stupid caps on and hoods up then have their pants down by their knees. Another thing that pisses me off is the way they talk like init bruv etc learn ****ing English!!!!. 

Rant over


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Any one would've done exactly the same in your position, it was fortunate you picked up what you did... imagine if it was water, it could have just infuriated him. Not a good thought when he was wielding a knife


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

pee said:


> Shame it wasent tardis but well done for teaching them a lesson anyway im sure they will think twice before trying that sort of thing again.


Tardis is good, but if you really want to hurt them, break out the .......IRON X..... that will make them cowl in the corner


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done, good job!!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cdo1uk said:


> Tardis is good, but if you really want to hurt them, break out the .......IRON X..... that will make them cowl in the corner


lol was just going to say the same . iron x right in their face!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

one of the times when I wish that we still used acid based products on the wheels 

Spot on - you did right IMOP
These rats should be exterminated


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

i'd of done the same mate....well done :thumb:


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you get close enough to spray him with a spray/mister? Cool story.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Self Defense.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

100% RIGHT. He was looking to stab you and you defended yourself.
If he was blinded I'd still not give a sh1t. He is walking about with a knife!!! he isn't doing that because he is a boy scout. He has it to inflict harm on others.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope it was wonder wheels


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Best thread I've read in ages.

Well done sir, I take my Hoody off to you! 

Erm I ment hat....

:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

NoobWash said:


> How did you get close enough to spray him with a spray/mister? Cool story.


It was one of these bottles

http://www.autoday.co.uk/products/1-5l-pressure-sprayer/129/

Quite easy when its set to mist stream and pumped up to full pressure ( luckily it was)

Thanks for all the support guys i was expecting everyone to come back having a go lol
Cheers 
Allen


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok update.
I saw my local "plastic policeman" sorry PCSO this evening
Told him and well he laughed and walked away i asked if i needed to report it and he shrugged and said whats the point he doubts whether, the hoodie yob is going lose face by going to the "feds" in his opinion 
Roll on saturday if anyone wants an outing then i have two spare seats available....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Ok update.
> I saw my local "plastic policeman" sorry PCSO this evening
> Told him and well he laughed and walked away i asked if i needed to report it and he shrugged and said whats the point he doubts whether, the hoodie yob is going lose face by going to the "feds" in his opinion
> Roll on saturday if anyone wants an outing then i have two spare seats available....







































:devil:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Self defence, deserves everything he got an a lot more.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

One for the cause there fella.

He deseved it if im honest, many of these so called thugs think they are something special but some easilly crumble.

Defending yourself is priority might teech him a lesson.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Spot on mate :thumb:

I would have lit a match and set him on fire too


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you get the little [email protected]@tard in both eyes?

I hope so


----------

